# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  adoption bébés gerbilles dpt 59

## fiona_hrv

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Gerbille
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 2 ans 7 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 59 - Nord
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* horville.fiona@laposte.net





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Bonjour,

Ma cousine a acheté 4 gerbilles en animalerie, sur les 4 l'une d'entre elles a eu des petits. L'animalerie ou elle les a acheté lui propose de les reprendre mais j'ai peur que les bébés soient euthanasiés. C'est pourquoi j'essaye de leurs trouver une famille pour les adopter.

Les bébés sont nés le 10 juin, ils sont donc disponible dès maintenant. Nous gardons 2 femelles et nous donnons 4 mâles (1 roux et 3 gris). Nous souhaiterions qu'ils soient adoptés ensembles ou au moins deux par deux.

Si vous êtes intéressés n'hésitez pas à me contacter.

----------


## Ioko

Ils sont adorables,vous avez raison en théorie les animaleries n ont pas le droit de revendre les animaux de particuliers,certains le font d autre non,mais il y a un risque qu ils soient congelés pour servir de nourriture aux serpents
Vos bébés sont mignons,ils devraient trouver de bonnes familles

----------

